# October Utah Hunt Clothing?



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm just getting started hunting and want to start a camo kit. What do you guys recommend as the most important pieces for the October-ish time frame (General Deer)? I'm thinking of getting some pants (Sitka Ascent/Kuiu Attack), a Jacket (Sitka Jetstream, Kuiu Guide DCS), and probably a 1/4 zip shirt for now and then keep building on the system as time goes on. 

I know that some believe camo doesn't "really matter" and that I know I'm going to have to wear blaze on top of everything but I have the money right now so why not? 

Am I missing anything crucial for that time of year? I want to get clothing that I can use on future hunts and different times of the year too. I've grown up hiking in Utah and know that October can be brutally hot or snowing... Yay Utah. So what do y'all recommend?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like you're on the right track. I would add a good merino wool base layer as well (first lite, kuiu, core4, icebreaker, etc.) It's amazing how well merino helps you thermoregulate in a wide array of temperatures.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Only need orange for a general or LE hunt "any weapon" hunt.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

How did anyone ever kill a buck back in the day without missing a house payment for a day worth of clothes. 

For a rifle hunt all that's needed are a pair of levis, gators, regular boots, wool or flannel top ( long sleeved in case you run out of toilet paper), wind breaker, orange vest and hat and your good to go.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> How did anyone ever kill a buck back in the day without missing a house payment for a day worth of clothes.
> 
> For a rifle hunt all that's needed are a pair of levis, gators, regular boots, wool or flannel top ( long sleeved in case you run out of toilet paper), wind breaker, orange vest and hat and your good to go.


True. But he says he wants to get set up right and that he has the money right now.

I think if you can afford it right now, you won't regret having performance gear. Some people can get by in levis, but even with gaiters you are still susceptible to moisture which can lead to, at the very least, discomfort when you are outdoors in October.

Personally I Love the KUIU Coat and Pants and have several pieces of kuiu merino as well. I do like the firstlite wool a little better and the firstlite merino chama hoody has become one of my go to pieces in many cases.

You cant go wrong with sitka either, and it is definitely more available. But i have loved every piece of KUIU that I own, and wear it year round in the outdoors.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One problem that I would of had back when I was a young hunter is that the clothing would fit for one year and then not the next. For some reason I kept growing and all in the wrong places. 

I know that there are some out there that don't have that kind of problem but when you are planning on spending a few hundred dollars on clothing you want to use it more than a couple of times.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can I laugh. If you get on a forum and your first post is asking what kind of camo you need for a hunt that requires orange, and are buying the most expensive stuff.. Like, have you hunted?

You missed a heck of an expo this year!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like kuiu and first light for rifle hunting. This way when I ride arround on the wheeler I look like I'm in style. On a serious note it's good stuff but I don't think I'm going to buy it anymore. It just cost too much and there is so much out there you can do with 1000-1500 bucks that's better than buying throw away gear but if you have the money go for it.


























I never liked Sitka because the camouflage sucks


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Can I laugh. If you get on a forum and your first post is asking what kind of camo you need for a hunt that requires orange, and are buying the most expensive stuff.. Like, have you hunted?
> 
> You missed a heck of an expo this year!


I doubt he is buying it for the camo pattern. I think quality clothing is a great investment. kuiu makes good stuff and I have a few pieces from them. It can get a little overwhelming with how much stuff is out there but keep it simple. just look at some of the mountaineering websites about layering and you will find a lot of good info. I would look into the super down jacket or other puffy it has been one of the pieces I use the most! What type of hunting are you planning on? Spot n stalk, still hunt etc?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

brendo said:


> I doubt he is buying it for the camo pattern. I think quality clothing is a great investment. kuiu makes good stuff and I have a few pieces from them. It can get a little overwhelming with how much stuff is out there but keep it simple. just look at some of the mountaineering websites about layering and you will find a lot of good info. I would look into the super down jacket or other puffy it has been one of the pieces I use the most! What type of hunting are you planning on? Spot n stalk, still hunt etc?


I am not usually as grumpy.. sorry for my post. I just think your first set of camo shouldn't run a guy $1500. I hope time and money has been invested in the other elements (weapon being first, optics, how will you clean animal, retrieve, where are you processing) he said he was new and that expensive camo should be pretty far down the list.

"I want to get clothing that I can use on future hunts and different times of the year too." -- If you want camo you can use during other times of the year, like when it is warmer, I would not plan camo around a cold hunt in which you cover the camo. Pick the camo based on the pattern and other times of the year. The times when the camo will actually matter. Then you can buy Under Armour layers or long johns and warm coats/boots for General season hunts.

I don't hunt Any Weapon - but if I did I understand chaos and I want to be as visible as possible so other hunters don't shoot me. There aren't the brightest people, so invest in some nice warm camo pattern orange.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Blaze orange during the all weapon is no joke, you can't call do-over and put your blaze vest on after you already started bleeding to death in the dirt an hour from the nearest hospital. I know most hunters aren't thinking they can hide from other hunters, but the other thing is, no one at all cares how fashionable you look. 

This post reminds me, I saw some idiot riding his mountain bike through the Hobble Creek area in tan-colored spandex on opening day before dawn in almost pitch black, honestly my hand twitched for my gun for a split second. Really have to wonder what someone like that is thinking, he shows up for his backcountry ride at 6:00 AM and sees all these vehicles idling with guys in blaze orange inside, ATVs zooming around the roads and trails and decides to strap on his helmet and zoom around looking like a deer.

You're typing in complete sentences, and using a computer competently for that matter so let me give you a guarantee....you're smarter than 4 out of 5 of the guys on the general hunt. Do you really want to limit your visibility to a man with a gun and all 60 of the IQ points it takes to point and shoot it?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jedidiah said:


> Blaze orange during the all weapon is no joke, you can't call do-over and put your blaze vest on after you already started bleeding to death in the dirt an hour from the nearest hospital. I know most hunters aren't thinking they can hide from other hunters, but the other thing is, no one at all cares how fashionable you look.
> 
> This post reminds me, I saw some idiot riding his mountain bike through the Hobble Creek area in tan-colored spandex on opening day before dawn in almost pitch black, honestly my hand twitched for my gun for a split second. Really have to wonder what someone like that is thinking, he shows up for his backcountry ride at 6:00 AM and sees all these vehicles idling with guys in blaze orange inside, ATVs zooming around the roads and trails and decides to strap on his helmet and zoom around looking like a deer.
> 
> You're typing in complete sentences, and using a computer competently for that matter so let me give you a guarantee....you're smarter than 4 out of 5 of the guys on the general hunt. Do you really want to limit your visibility to a man with a gun and all 60 of the IQ points it takes to point and shoot it?


I think you missed the point. He's going to be wearing blaze but was specifically asking about the performance items that often come camo offered by Sitka, kuiu, etc.

Orange is crucial. Wearing performance mountain gear isn't a bad thing either.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You're right, and for some reason I always feel the need to respond to posts when I think something unsafe is happening. Though, one thing...anyone else notice this is a single post from a new member with the brands of clothing spelled correctly and capitalized? Maybe it's a little bit of advertising?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jedidiah said:


> You're right, and for some reason I always feel the need to respond to posts when I think something unsafe is happening. Though, one thing...anyone else notice this is a single post from a new member with the brands of clothing spelled correctly and capitalized? Maybe it's a little bit of advertising?


Could be, but I thought it sounded like a legitimate question. Also, if he worked for kuiu or sitka, it is doubtful that he would be mentioning direct competitors products in the same breath.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Camo or not, look into "performance" clothing. I use to backpack in $20 jeans and $10 sneakers, it can be done. I did 40 miles one time with my soles split clean through, and duct tape holding everything else together.

$130 dollar pants just because they are a cool camo, or because they are trendy, is ridiculous. But $130 pants that will hold up to 4 pairs of $30 jeans, and keep you drier and warmer in the field, puts you time and money ahead.

What ever you end up with, wear it regularly. Take it scouting and hiking, so you are familiar with how it performs, and you are comfortable with it. This goes double for footwear. If you only wear a pair of boots a couple times of year, you are going to get blisters. I ran a round with a guy that wore his leather soled cowboy boots for everything, including 20 mile hiking days. He could get away with it because that's what always wore and was used to.


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> Could be, but I thought it sounded like a legitimate question. Also, if he worked for kuiu or sitka, it is doubtful that he would be mentioning direct competitors products in the same breath.


If only I worked for them. That would be a sweet gig!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ghoti said:


> If only I worked for them. That would be a sweet gig!


Have you decided what you are going with yet?


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. I knew I'd get a variety of opinions with this topic. For me, I've always liked performance gear (which is why I mentioned the brands I did). I wear other performance brands year round for all sorts of activities. I wasn't out to start a "camo-battle". Just interested in what pieces people like. I've read a lot on this forum and thought I'd ask a question for once.

I'll take your comments for what they are, just another opinion. And don't worry, I'll be wearing plenty of orange


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> Have you decided what you are going with yet?


No... I've decided to actually wait and see if I draw this year (shocker...) ha fingers crossed. If I do draw then I'll make a decision then.


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> Blaze orange during the all weapon is no joke, you can't call do-over and put your blaze vest on after you already started bleeding to death in the dirt an hour from the nearest hospital. I know most hunters aren't thinking they can hide from other hunters, but the other thing is, no one at all cares how fashionable you look.
> 
> This post reminds me, I saw some idiot riding his mountain bike through the Hobble Creek area in tan-colored spandex on opening day before dawn in almost pitch black, honestly my hand twitched for my gun for a split second. Really have to wonder what someone like that is thinking, he shows up for his backcountry ride at 6:00 AM and sees all these vehicles idling with guys in blaze orange inside, ATVs zooming around the roads and trails and decides to strap on his helmet and zoom around looking like a deer.
> 
> You're typing in complete sentences, and using a computer competently for that matter so let me give you a guarantee....you're smarter than 4 out of 5 of the guys on the general hunt. Do you really want to limit your visibility to a man with a gun and all 60 of the IQ points it takes to point and shoot it?


Dang! I was actually thinking of wearing tan spandex. Guess that idea is out... I'll take this as a compliment


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

ghoti said:


> Thanks for the comments. I knew I'd get a variety of opinions with this topic. For me, I've always liked performance gear (which is why I mentioned the brands I did). I wear other performance brands year round for all sorts of activities. I wasn't out to start a "camo-battle". Just interested in what pieces people like. I've read a lot on this forum and thought I'd ask a question for once.
> 
> I'll take your comments for what they are, just another opinion. And don't worry, I'll be wearing plenty of orange


Where do you plan on hunting? To me, this makes all the difference in the world what I would plan or not plan on wearing....

....It was around 80 degrees on my general season rifle hunt last year! The clothes you talked about buying would have about killed me on my hunt last year.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

ghoti said:


> Dang! I was actually thinking of wearing tan spandex. Guess that idea is out... I'll take this as a compliment


Sorry, I guess that was a little insulting. Ever go to the King's Camo outlet in Pleasant Grove? You might get some deals there on the stuff you're looking for.


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> I am not usually as grumpy.. sorry for my post. I just think your first set of camo shouldn't run a guy $1500. I hope time and money has been invested in the other elements (weapon being first, optics, how will you clean animal, retrieve, where are you processing) he said he was new and that expensive camo should be pretty far down the list.
> 
> "I want to get clothing that I can use on future hunts and different times of the year too." -- If you want camo you can use during other times of the year, like when it is warmer, I would not plan camo around a cold hunt in which you cover the camo. Pick the camo based on the pattern and other times of the year. The times when the camo will actually matter. Then you can buy Under Armour layers or long johns and warm coats/boots for General season hunts.
> 
> I don't hunt Any Weapon - but if I did I understand chaos and I want to be as visible as possible so other hunters don't shoot me. There aren't the brightest people, so invest in some nice warm camo pattern orange.


Good points. And to your first point. I have hunted a little, but never big game. I didn't have the luxury of growing up learning to hunt. But no better time than the present to get started right?

I agree with you completely on cost. I'm not out to break the bank. I just get a few pieces that will be functional and comfortable that will also last for a while. And then potentially build on the system as I figure out what I like or what I need for other hunts. I'm not really buying camo for one hunt. I'm buying camo for (hopefully) a lifetime of hunts


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> Sorry, I guess that was a little insulting. Ever go to the King's Camo outlet in Pleasant Grove? You might get some deals there on the stuff you're looking for.


I've tried on their stuff, but I can't find pants that work. I'm 6'3", 180lbs and have a 34+ inch inseam. It's a struggle to find pants that work and the Kings pants i tried were way too short or way too big around the waist. No happy medium there.


----------



## ghoti (Apr 2, 2015)

wyoming2utah said:


> Where do you plan on hunting? To me, this makes all the difference in the world what I would plan or not plan on wearing....
> 
> ....It was around 80 degrees on my general season rifle hunt last year! The clothes you talked about buying would have about killed me on my hunt last year.


Good points. October can be crazy weather in Utah. Uber hot or cold. So once I know if I've drawn, I'll make a better decision about what I need (for this year at least)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ghoti said:


> I've tried on their stuff, but I can't find pants that work. I'm 6'3", 180lbs and have a 34+ inch inseam. It's a struggle to find pants that work and the Kings pants i tried were way too short or way too big around the waist. No happy medium there.


I really think for what you're talking about the KUIU would make the most sense as far as the pants go. Athletic fit and Inseam is long no matter what. I'm 6'4 with a 38 waist and the pants I have are plenty long. Kings is fine Camo, but in my opinion doesn't employ the same technologies and materials that set KUIU, firstlite, and sitka apart from the rest. It also doesn't generally carry the price tag either, so there is the trade off.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ghoti said:


> Good points. October can be crazy weather in Utah. Uber hot or cold. So once I know if I've drawn, I'll make a better decision about what I need (for this year at least)


Attack pants with Hip zips to vent heat, as well as zip off merino bottoms would cover you pretty well.....


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

ghoti said:


> I've tried on their stuff, but I can't find pants that work. I'm 6'3", 180lbs and have a 34+ inch inseam. It's a struggle to find pants that work and the Kings pants i tried were way too short or way too big around the waist. No happy medium there.


I'm 6'4" 200lbs and I have found that KUIU attack pants and guide pants which have the 34 inch length have worked the best for me. I use the attack pant for warmer weather hunts and scouting and the guide pants for colder weather hunts. Both have held up exceptionally well. I also have the Core4 element pants and jacket which are a nice pair that are comparable to KUIU, though not as good. However, you can buy them for quite a bit cheaper from Camofire or Blackovis, which are local companies here in Utah. If you have the money I would go with KUIU.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> I really think for what you're talking about the KUIU would make the most sense as far as the pants go. Athletic fit and Inseam is long no matter what. I'm 6'4 with a 38 waist and the pants I have are plenty long. Kings is fine Camo, but in my opinion doesn't employ the same technologies and materials that set KUIU, firstlite, and sitka apart from the rest. It also doesn't generally carry the price tag either, so there is the trade off.


If you look at the price difference between kuiu and kings it really isn't a whole lot especially for the long term investment.


----------

